# Mk6 Jetta Sedan - Rear Options



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

currently all i have seen is the bagyard option, although i dont want to spend $600 for a rear kit.. 

ive heard the fifteen52 project jetta is running some modified airlifts.. just wondering if anyone has info or other options for this car.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I believe the rear opitions are the same as a mkiv, but don't quote me on that. The bagyard rears require no modification of the rear spring perches. If you use a mkiv or mkv airlift you'll have to grind the perches so the bag sits flat. I haven't been under a mkvi yet so I'm not a 100%.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

OVRWRKD said:


> I believe the rear opitions are the same as a mkiv, but don't quote me on that. The bagyard rears require no modification of the rear spring perches. If you use a mkiv or mkv airlift you'll have to grind the perches so the bag sits flat. I haven't been under a mkvi yet so I'm not a 100%.


 looks like a mkiv under there.. although i dont want to order those rears and have them not work. 

was hoping to see if anyone else has tried or not. 

-- 

on another note i ordered the rest of my setup, as always [email protected] :heart:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

think im going to order the firestone AAC kit..

i think it may work, just worried it wont offer enough drop.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

or wait until the BYs get in.....


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Talk to this guy 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?322205-passat_98


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> Talk to this guy
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?322205-passat_98


no response. 

he had d-cups to begin with, and then BYs.. and well nobody can get those anytime soon.

i hear bagriders might have em in a month or so.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Can we say bolt in mk6 rear kit?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

01 said:


> Can we say bolt in mk6 rear kit?


:heart:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

would go lower... but some of the bumpstop is still in, and its resting on tire/lip.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Its like your old MK4 had a grandson, and this is the outcome. Looks very promising :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

iamraymond said:


> Its like your old MK4 had a grandson, and this is the outcome. Looks very promising :beer:


Heh yeah. I have a thing with white.


----------



## urNOTready! (Apr 6, 2006)

01 said:


> Can we say bolt in mk6 rear kit?


18x9.5 et48? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

urNOTready! said:


> 18x9.5 et48?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


19s, but other than that.. yeah


----------



## urNOTready! (Apr 6, 2006)

01 said:


> 19s, but other than that.. yeah


Looks really good, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------

